# what's this little plastic ring (that I just removed) on my Lumix



## pstock (Dec 13, 2012)

Pull out my Lumix DMC LX3 this morning and started getting unusual (and new) System Error (Zoom)

Looking at the lens, I noticed a little loop strip of thin plastic sticking up from between the inner and second lens pieces. (this is new. I'd never noticed this before. and since I take relative good care of the camera I don't know how it arose.)

After turning the camera on and off several times and it still failed, I just pulled and removed the plastic bit.
Afterwards the camera seems back to normal, zooming, focusing and shooting fine.

So, what have I done? What was/is this bit of plastic?


----------



## thevideographer (Dec 13, 2012)

Is that a twistie tie?


----------



## pstock (Dec 13, 2012)

thevideographer said:


> Is that a twistie tie?



You would think so but it actually came out from between the inner and next-outer lens ring.
3/4 of it was snuggly fitted but 1/4 was sticking out this morning when I went to use the camera. And must have been causing the System Error Zoom problem (or at least I assume so because when I yanked it out completely and removed it, the error went away.)

I am just trying to understand what service it served originally and whether I need to send it in now to have it replaced (I don't expect I will though, until it and unless it malfunctions.)


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 13, 2012)

A seal? Is the camera supposed to be weather resistant?


----------



## GrantH (Dec 13, 2012)

That....that right there is the battery.


----------



## pstock (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely not weather resistant.
Thanks for your help. I'll write panasonic/lumix to get some insight.


----------



## KmH (Dec 13, 2012)

It was likely used as a seal. Some amount of weather/dust resistance and light sealing has to be designed into any camera.


----------



## pstock (Dec 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> It was likely used as a seal. Some amount of weather/dust resistance and light sealing has to be designed into any camera.




Hmmm, that's a logic assessment.
I expect that for some reason, when the lens zoomed out recently, something got stuck and pushed that bit of the seal out.

I'll check around for getting it replaced.

THanks for your input.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 14, 2012)

pstock said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > It was likely used as a seal. Some amount of weather/dust resistance and light sealing has to be designed into any camera.
> ...



If you don't you may end up with dust in the lens/camera.


----------

